
Tariffs Will Increase Home Solar Prices 4% (at Worst) - kpennell
https://powerscout.com/site/tariffs-will-increase-home-solar-prices-4-percent
======
GenerocUsername
If that kills the market than the market was hardly viable to begin with...
With the gains in efficiency and drops in price however, it will likely just
be a few months of set-back for the industry.

